# Vista: what is base.WIM ??



## luckyedboy66

the other day, i was stressing about how little HDD space I have left, so I started looking for things that i didnt need so i could delete them. the first place i started was the "temp" folder. In it, among other things, i found a massive(5.7gb) file called "base.wim". its format is not recognized by vista, so i couldnt open it.
*my question is: should i have not deleted base.wim ? *
i have not noticed any glitches, ect. my reasoning is/was that its a temporary file, so it shouldnt be a big deal. Am i right? its still in th recycle bin, so i can put it back. but if i dont need it, i would like to rid my cramped HDD of it. 
any insight would kick ass.


----------



## Impulse666

its likely a setup file that windows forgot to delete or the like. its ok to delete.


----------



## K3rupt

If you don't use hibernation, then turn it off to save yourself the 2GB that is allocated for hiberfil.sys.

Turn off system restore if it is on, Unless you think your going to need it.

Go ahead and delete the BASE.WIM file, if it's in the C:\temp directory then it's probably some setup file that Windows forgot to delete after install.

But i Bet i can Guess your Using a HP Laptop?

Or a Laptop At That?

Its a Very Common Problem with Vista Installed on Laptops.


----------



## wallpaperkilla

i got that base.wim too, but mine is 9.56 gigs.  i think i'm going to delete it


----------



## PC eye

Microsoft has a special installation cleanup tool available for 95 and NT akk the way through to Vista. You can download direct from  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301


----------

